# Saftey Glasses while Spray finishing



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello All,

Did a quick search in the forums to see if I could find anything specific. Found somethings, but I figured I'd put out a feeler for some replies.

As always I wear my safety glasses in the workshop, the clear plastic type that wrap around the eyes but do not seal the eyes.

While spraying I do notice that my eyes burn (as if staring at a computer screen all day) Do you who spray use glasses? Any recommendations? I try to protect my lungs and mouth, but I feel like my eyes get hammered with the mist and over spray.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I have never worn eye protection while spraying. I'm afraid my visibility would be reduced too much.

In the past however, I have splashed both lacquer thinner and paint remover in my eyes while stripping furiture. That burns--*bad!* It would make sense to wear protection then. Of course I said it would make sense, I never did it.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Squint.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Squint- roflmao! But so true. Whenever I sprayed lacquer, it was in a booth. Just had to stay 'upwind' of all the overspray and fumes.

How much overspray do you have that it's in your eyes? That seems like quite a bit.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Good spray booths have exhaust fans which pull the overspray and fumes out of the booth, back when
I was young and dumb, that could mean an open window at one end of the shop, and two or three
breeze box fans stuck under the garage door which closed on top of them, the open space was closed
with cardboard, we painted cars this way, in the days before clearcoat and catalyzed paint, gas was
25 cents a gallon, and we had way more time than money.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry to say I don't wear safety glasses while spraying, but wear safety goggles instead. I have to agree with Bluepine on having good ventilation such as box fans or exhaust fans. Not only does this help with fumes but also it helps keep from having a lot of the over spray fall on your projects.


----------

